# Wish me luck (24 hour fundraiser ride)



## WTaylorA (Nov 30, 2012)

Wish my luck... I'm in a 24-hour event tomorrow, should (hopefully) be the most miles I've done in about 20 years since I was a teenager 

24 Hours of Booty... it runs for 24 hours, but free to stop, eat/sleep at any point. I don't have a pre-set goal, mostly just aiming for the max ## of hours I can put in, but hoping for at least 125 miles total, I think that's reasonable as long as I pace myself and fuel intelligently. Longest ride I've done this year so far was about 40, but that was a moderately-paced group ride, if I'm setting a steady pace tomorrow I think I can last long enough.

Thoughts on refueling? There is a food tent at the event, and I'm loaded up with shot bloks... I think my challenge will be to pace myself when I do stop to actually eat a meal.


2013 24 Hours of Booty - Columbia, MD: William T Armstrong - 24 Hours of Booty


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

WTaylorA said:


> Wish my luck... I'm in a 24-hour event tomorrow, should (hopefully) be the most miles I've done in about 20 years since I was a teenager
> 
> 24 Hours of Booty... it runs for 24 hours, but free to stop, eat/sleep at any point. I don't have a pre-set goal, mostly just aiming for the max ## of hours I can put in, but hoping for at least 125 miles total, I think that's reasonable as long as I pace myself and fuel intelligently. Longest ride I've done this year so far was about 40, but that was a moderately-paced group ride, if I'm setting a steady pace tomorrow I think I can last long enough.
> 
> ...


I did the Indianapolis one earlier this year. My goal was to get 70-80 miles before midnight. Thunderstorms and course closure because of it squashed that idea. I got 56 miles in between passing storms before stopping at 1am, showering and sleeping about five hours before eating and hitting the road around 7:30am. I finished up with 102 miles around noon before the next round of storms came through. 

Here is what I learned. I was drinking a beer an hour, it worked. I didn't carry any food with me on the bike. I stopped and ate solid food like bagels and fruit. They had jugs of water and energy drink. No reason to have more than two bottles or a camelback. Have a pair of clear lens glasses ready for the dark. Have your headlight mount already on your bars. A good headlight is a must if the course is rough. When you're tired your response time is slower, the sooner you see the pothole, the better. A taillight isn't as important since the course is closed. Have an air mattress and a battery powered fan. Bring earplugs. Motrin is your friend. Change shorts every 3-4 hours, use lots of chamois cream, it's a lot of spinning. Spend time in camp getting to know everyone, it's just a bike ride.


----------



## WTaylorA (Nov 30, 2012)

Well, overall went better than I expected. Got 125 miles in on Saturday, with plenty of breaks and an hour-long stop for dinner. Think this may have been the only "long" ride where I gained weight  Seriously, it was well run and plenty of resources. I rode until about 3AM Saturday, stopped and slept for about 5 hours, had breakfast and took my time getting back on the bike, and put in another 50 on Sunday. Only real physical issues were/are numbness in one hand (seems to be ulnar nerve, I'm looking at thicker handlebar padding and better gloves), and numbness in my foot which I've noticed on longer rides for quite a while now... hoping it fades quickly.


----------

